# VW Harness, Connector and Pins OEM



## darkscout (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been searching for the OEM maker of all the VW connectors/pns because $.99 per pin end, $3 per 'repair wire' is a bit over priced if you plan on doing a lot of connectors or you want to make your own harness.

I searched and couldn't find anyone else that found this.

It's called the Timer Interconnect System made by TE Connectivity, formerly Tyco Connectors.

This is the PDF Product. It has almost every connector, pin, socket, etc that you could ever possibly use on your VW. Including specification on the correct way to crimp.

(Some of the newer VW connectors are Amp, also made by TE and still use the Timer Interconnect pins)


This is everything that Mouser has available for the timer series.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

darkscout said:


> I've been searching for the OEM maker of all the VW connectors/pns because $.99 per pin end, $3 per 'repair wire' is a bit over priced if you plan on doing a lot of connectors or you want to make your own harness.
> 
> I searched and couldn't find anyone else that found this.
> 
> ...


Good information. :thumbup:


----------



## AaronAnderson (May 26, 2006)

darkscout said:


> I've been searching for the OEM maker of all the VW connectors/pns because $.99 per pin end, $3 per 'repair wire' is a bit over priced if you plan on doing a lot of connectors or you want to make your own harness.
> 
> I searched and couldn't find anyone else that found this.
> 
> ...



I'm trying to replace my factory amp (2008 R32) Is it possible somehow to find out what the female connector is for the wiring harness?


----------

